# xrandr, edid, and lvds refresh rate

## bitozoid

This looks weird. I can set any refresh rate for xrandr and LVDS.

```
$ xrandr -q

Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1280 x 800, maximum 2048 x 2048

VGA disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

LVDS connected 1280x800+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 261mm x 163mm

   1280x800       60.0*+

   1024x768       60.0  

   800x600        60.3  

   640x480        59.9  

TV disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

$ cvt 1280 800 1000

# 1280x800 999.67 Hz (CVT) hsync: 1784.40 kHz; pclk: 3254.75 MHz

Modeline "1280x800_1000.00"  3254.75  1280 1408 1552 1824  800 803 809 1785 -hsync +vsync

$ xrandr --newmode test 3254.75 1280 1408 1552 1824  800 803 809 1785 -hsync +vsync

$ xrandr --addmode LVDS test

$ xrandr --output LVDS --mode test

$ xrandr -q

Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1280 x 800, maximum 2048 x 2048

VGA disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

LVDS connected 1280x800+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 261mm x 163mm

   1280x800       60.0 +

   1024x768       60.0  

   800x600        60.3  

   640x480        59.9  

   test          999.4* 

TV disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
```

I have tried to get info from edid, without success:

```
# get-edid 

get-edid: get-edid version 2.0.0

   Performing real mode VBE call

   Interrupt 0x10 ax=0x4f00 bx=0x0 cx=0x0

Error: something went wrong performing real mode interrupt

   Function unsupported

   Call failed

   VBE version 0

   VBE string at 0x0 "b�"

VBE/DDC service about to be called

   Report DDC capabilities

   Performing real mode VBE call

   Interrupt 0x10 ax=0x4f15 bx=0x0 cx=0x0

Error: something went wrong performing real mode interrupt

   Function unsupported

   Call failed

Reading next EDID block

VBE/DDC service about to be called

   Read EDID

   Performing real mode VBE call

   Interrupt 0x10 ax=0x4f15 bx=0x1 cx=0x0

Error: something went wrong performing real mode interrupt

   Function unsupported

   Call failed

The EDID data should not be trusted as the VBE call failed

Error: output block unchanged

# 
```

Anyone know what's wrong?

----------

